# Iggy's first groom & changing coat pics



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

I love this forum! It is such an amazingly informative & positive place! I read the threads every night on my phone before I go to sleep & try to give lots of thanks to cute pics & funny stories, but I really don't have a lot of time to post on here as much as I would like. Tomorrow is Iggy's first groom and I wanted to make the time to do a before & after thread since these are the types of threads I myself always enjoy. I also really like the changing coats threads so I am mixing that in here as well! 

He's about 7 1/2 months old now & his coat has been constantly changing. He was solid black when I got him & now he is a dark brown. Technically, he is a dark brown with red orange ends. Think ombre! His belly, legs & feet seem to be turning a really pretty caramel color & he has lots & lots of gray hairs on his back & seems to be getting more & more of these each day. No telling what he will end up looking like! 

On another note he has been a great puppy! He has tons of energy-way more than I ever expected. Luckily, I live only minutes from a dog park. He's also super happy & sweet & mischievous all at the same time! I just love him so much!

Here are some photos from youngest to oldest. The first is around 11 weeks and the last 2 are from today-at the dog park a filthy mess & the last I just now took. The other 2 are sometime in between. I will add his newly groomed pic tomorrow-hopefully it won't be too upsetting for me. I have always liked his crazy fur but the last few weeks it just looks a little too scruffy & unkept & with Christmas coming up it seems like a good time to take the plunge! I will update tomorrow.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Amazing photos and amazingly cute boy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He's gorgeous, I love his colouring- he really has changed.
Don't be too shocked by his first groom & remember it grows back!!
Don't be afraid to tell the groomer you don't want it too short.
Hopefully little iggy hasn't developed too many mats,
Thanks for the "before" pictures
I will look forward to the after pics x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

OH my goodness what a super cutie!!!!!! I love that second, tilty head photo, beautiful. His colouring makes me want to eat dark chocolate caramels  It's a really unusual fade and it's very very lovely. Thank you for perking up my tired morning demeanour  And best of luck with the groom.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

He is absolutely gorgeous! Can't wait to see the after pictures!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, He is totally gorgeous, yes the 2nd is my fav too.


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

Awwwww!! His colouring is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Iggy is utterly scrumptious delightfully shaggy 
I wonder if he will look much blacker after his grooming/clipping session. Kiki gets reddish highlights when her coat is longer.


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I just dropped him off and I could cry.  He was so upset as I was leaving him. The last time I dropped him off like that he got neutered so who knows what is going through his mind! I left a picture of what I wanted it to look like and asked not to go too short, so we will see. I do think he will be much darker since his orangey ends will be cut off.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Can't wait to see him when he comes home.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's a complete cute boy!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Handsome boy - hope his trim goes well


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi again! His groom went well. It took 5 hours and they said he wiggled a ton & hated getting his ears cleaned. I try at home to clean his ears and he just absolutely hates it! I really like his new cut though! He looks so handsome. He lost a lot of his highlights & now you can really see his gray hair & man oh man he has a ton! Just wanted to show an updated photo. Thanks for all the kind words & have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Moette (Nov 8, 2014)

Awww so handsome! I love his new coloring!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Gosh five hours my two were both groomed yesterday I took them at nine and collected at eleven. Mine were tired rest of the day I bet he was exhausted.
He does look handsome short coat much easier.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Five hours?? Good heavens, poor Iggy, no wonder he wriggled (I can only just stand an hour at the hairdressers myself!) a lovely lovely cut though. Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A beautiful boy! It's just the right length to show off those lovely curls. So cute!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a lovely looking boy. I love the two tone chocolate, scrumptious.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

He's beautiful! Before and after the groom and I especially love his red beard and tash!


----------

